# Odd colored Doe



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Ive been getting this doe on my trail camera. She has black/brown markings all over. Is it a form of Piebold? or something wrong with her?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I seen a doe in RR Metro park looked jusst like that one ??,losing summer coats or ??


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah, shes just blowin her summer coat


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Shedding.....no problems....


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

What they said. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yup...its just getting its winter coat


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Ive just never seen one on camera this way before. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------

